# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch về thăm chiến trường xưa

## thuandlqt

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH
NGÃ BA ĐỒNG LỘC – ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG – NGHĨA TRANG LIỆT SỸ TRƯỜNG SƠN – THÀNH CỔ QUẢNG TRỊ -ĐỊA ĐẠO VĨNH MỐC
( 4ngày 3 đêm )*
*
Ngày 1:          HN – NGÃ BA ĐỒNG LỘC* 
05h00:  Xe ôtô đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi Đồng Hới.     Ăn trưa tại Vinh.
Chiều: QK đi thăm Ngó Ba Đồng Lộc, làm lễ dâng hương tưởng nhớ các cô gái đó hy sinh tại Ngó Ba Đồng Lộc, nghe giới thiệu về con đường 559 huyền thoại, thăm gác chuông Đồng Lộc, tượng đài chiến thắng, phũng trưng bày, nhà truyền thống…
Tối   : Quý khách về thị xó Đồng Hới nhận phũng nghỉ ngơi, ăn tối, tự do dạo chơi thăm quan thành phố một thời từng được mệnh danh là một Pari thu nhỏ, hay là một thành phố Hoa Hồng.


*Ngày 2:     ĐỘNG THIÊN ĐƯỜNG – NGHĨA TRANG LIỆT SỸ TRƯỜNG SƠN
*
Sáng : Ăn sáng, quý khách làm thủ tục trả phũng lờn xe đi thăm Động Thiên Đường (một trong những hang động kỳ vĩ nhất Thế Giới) - đến động  Thiên Đường quý khỏch sẽ thấy vẻ đẹp trỏng lệ, với vụ vàn thạch nhũ hoành trỏng làm cho sững sờ, cỏc thạch nhũ ở đây được kiến tạo trong hàng trăm triệu năm, được pha với Thạch Anh nên dưới ánh đèn tạo thành những anh hào quang kỳ ảo. Quý khách thăm động khụ dài nhất Châu Á. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Xe đưa quý khách đi vào thăm Nghĩa Trang  Liệt sỹ Trường Sơn làm lễ dâng hương tưởng nhớ những anh hùng liệt sỹ đã hy sinh trên tuyến đường huyền thoại này, sau đó quý khách tiếp tục lên xe đi thăm Thành Cổ Quảng Trị - nơi các chiến sỹ giải phóng đã kiên cường bám trụ chiến đấu liên tiếp trong 81 ngày đêm trong điều kiện vô cùng ác liệt. Sau khi làm lễ dâng hương tưởng nhớ các anh hùng liệt sỹ đã hy sinh tại đây, nhận quà lưu niệm của Cty QUỐC TẾ .

*NGÀY 3:                 ĐÔNG HÀ – ĐỊA ĐẠO VĨNH MỐC
* Sáng :  Ăn sáng,Qúy khách tự do đi chợ Đông Hà  mua quà lưu niệm ,làm thủ tục trả phòng lên xe đi thăm  ĐỊA ĐẠO VĨNH MỐC. Trên đường đi quý khách ngắm cảnh Cồn Tiên, Dốc Miếu, cầu Hiền Lương, Cột cờ vĩ tuyến 17 ngày ấy và bây giờ, biển cửa tùng,đảo cồn cỏ.
9h30: Xe đưa quý khách tới địa đạo,Hướng Dẫn Viên đưa quý khách đến Làng địa đạo một huyền thoại trong thời chống Mỹ, cứu nước - đã trở thành nơi giáo dục truyền thống yêu nước sinh động cho các thế hệ trẻ, là điểm du lịch kỳ thú, hấp dẫn, độc đáo cho khách tham quan. Có một du khách nước ngoài đã ghi lại: "Ðịa đạo Vịnh Mốc như một tòa lâu đài cổ nằm im lìm trong lòng đất, giấu kín bao điều kỳ lạ của những người làm ra nó và thời đại mà nó được sinh ra".
16h00:Xe đưa quý khách về QUẢNG BÌNH  nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi,
Tối:Qúy khách ăn tối tự do dạo chơi và ngắm cảnh cầu nhật lệ,tượng đài mẹ suốt về đêm.



*NGÀY 4:                   QUẢNG BÌNH –HÀ NỘI*

SÁNG: ăn sáng ,quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng lên xe về hà nội,
Trưa  :  Ăn trưa tại Vinh, quý khách thăm quan
quảng trường Nguyễn Tất Thành - nơi có tượng đài Bác Hồ cao nhất VN.
 20h00: Về đến HN kết thúc chương trình, kính chào và hẹn gặp lại QK.


*
BÁNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH: 1.980.000 
 (Giá áp dụng cho đoàn 40  khách trở lên)
*
*Mức dịch vụ không bao gồm:
- Đồ uống trong bữa ăn, trong khách sạn, điện thoại, các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình.



kính chúc quý khách có 1 chuyến đi an toàn, vui vẻ

niềm vui của quý khách là thành công của chúng tôi !!!-*---------------------------------------

Thông tin liên hệ:

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN PHÁT TRIỂN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ
Địa chỉ: Số 4, ngõ 159, phố Chùa Láng, Láng Thượng, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
Hotline: 0982521888 * 0973522286
Email: dulichquocte.org@gmail.com
Website: www.dulichtrongoi.org

Điện thoại: 0168 595 6556
Yahoo: pdthuan1991@gmail.com*

----------

